# MSP Process



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello all- (especially MSP Troopers)

I am currently a college student about to graduate with a Bachelor's degree this year. Throughout my college years I have been simultaneously employed with four police departments. I am a per diem dispatcher for three and a reserve police officer for another. I have also lived on campus for now for 4 years which is a good distance away from my places of employment. Recently I was released from my employment with a department because I was unable to meet the shift requirements because I was at school. They were aware of this but still pulled my number. Although I should have resigned but I wanted to remain on for good reference for future employment. This was a per diem dispatch job. I talked to the chief of the department, apologizing and trying to explain that I am extremely tied up with classes, other employment, etc. Unfortunantly he did not give me any consideration. Anyways....(to get to the point)....

I am eligible for the 78th RTT for the MSP. I have great references to give from other employment I am currently in but will me getting released from a per diem dispatch position hurt my chances greatly? I will have a college degree, three PD references which are good, police experience, clean record the works other than this. Do I have a shot to make the academy? Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

There are many many applicants to the MSP, a lot of which are on level ground together so any ways to put yourself ahead instead of behind can only help. With that said I'm going to go out on a limb and say that your situation will not hurt you as compared to a guy who lost his job due to poor performance, failed drug test, stealing more company pens or whatever etc. IIf you get an interview someday, I'm sure they'll want you to elaborate. I believe you said that this Dept. was aware of your schedule before hand. If they were not, and you told them after the fact that you couldn't show up for a shift, then that's a different story and I would have fired you too.


----------

